# Injection for placenta removal, pros cons



## youngwife20

Hello, I dont know much about this injection and I am writing my birth plan ( i know early to write it but i like to be prepeared) 

What are the pros and cons?

i hear that its good to reduce chanses of hemerage?

but also hear some people who have it have a retained placenta??

what are the positves?

and negitives?

and your opinions when you had it?
etc :):hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

i had the injection with my first and after it made me feel like shit! i was weak and it made me sick.

with my second i delayed cord clamping and had a natural 3rd stage, it was so much better and a delievered the placenta faster without the injection.

i also lost the same amount of blood both times so it didnt make a difference with that


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you for answering. i was wondering i wanted to do the delayed chord clamping, can you not do that if you have the injection?


----------



## moomin_troll

yeah u can still have the injection if u delay cord clamping. u can have the injection at any time but honestly once uve waiting for the cord to stop pulsating in my case it wasnt much longer till the placenta came out


----------



## youngwife20

I see what you mean. the only thing that made me want it is because of the reduce ur chance of hemargic etc. coz im anemic so that would be my worst nightmare!> but it looks like there arnt to many positives of it so far.. may just take it out my plan :)


----------



## moomin_troll

u can see how u feel at the time


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I've had it all 4 times, I'm not sure why. but pro's/con's never even crossed my mind tbh!

The 3rd time there was a bit of retained placenta, which I had to have scraped out.. but I think this was more to do with the way the midwife decided to yank on the cord as tho she was playing tug of war!? 

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## punk_pig

I think it will be difficult for anyone who had the injection to give you positives as there is no way of telling whether it prevented any haemorrhage but negative side effects would be obvious - therefore I think you might get a bit of a skewed perspective.


----------



## Eternal

I didnt know what to do with my first either, i like you was (and am) anemic and didnt want to cause more problems. 

What i wrote (i think) was to delay cord clamping until it had stopped pulsating and delay injection and if i hadnt delivered naturally within 30-40 minutes to inject. 

However my son had complications and needed to be taken away right away (we knew that before i delivered due to macounium etc) so they said they would clamp the cord right away, so i just opted to have the injection right away too and get it over with. 

I lost a lot of blood during delivery, but my post partum bleed was very long but fairly light really too, no major heaviness ( but then i am extremely heavy normally so to be it seemed light but others it may not). 

After giving birth and getting periods back i had terrible bleeding and hemorrages, but that was after post-partum bleeding, so dont know if i would have been that heavy if i hadnt had the injection??? You can never tell. 

I didnt get any side effects from the injection.


----------



## Sooz

No-one told me before hand that it can make you violently sick. I had a natural third stage but they were concerned that I was starting to bleed out afterwards so ended up having it anyway, and was promptly throwing up bile 10 minutes later.


----------



## youngwife20

punk_pig said:


> I think it will be difficult for anyone who had the injection to give you positives as there is no way of telling whether it prevented any haemorrhage but negative side effects would be obvious - therefore I think you might get a bit of a skewed perspective.

i get what you mean, i cant think of what the negitives would be? but ohwell lol il ecept whatever opinion lol x


----------



## youngwife20

Eternal said:


> I didnt know what to do with my first either, i like you was (and am) anemic and didnt want to cause more problems.
> 
> What i wrote (i think) was to delay cord clamping until it had stopped pulsating and delay injection and if i hadnt delivered naturally within 30-40 minutes to inject.
> 
> However my son had complications and needed to be taken away right away (we knew that before i delivered due to macounium etc) so they said they would clamp the cord right away, so i just opted to have the injection right away too and get it over with.
> 
> I lost a lot of blood during delivery, but my post partum bleed was very long but fairly light really too, no major heaviness ( but then i am extremely heavy normally so to be it seemed light but others it may not).
> 
> After giving birth and getting periods back i had terrible bleeding and hemorrages, but that was after post-partum bleeding, so dont know if i would have been that heavy if i hadnt had the injection??? You can never tell.
> 
> I didnt get any side effects from the injection.

thank you for answering, hope your baby is okay now!

and i think thats what il write in my birth plan so that gives me enough time to atempted to diliver natauraly and omg you hemaraged that must of been scary!


----------



## youngwife20

sooz- gosh i didnt know that either! thanks for telling me :)


----------



## shelleney

The injection is supposed to clamp your uterus down quicker so that you lose less blood after delivery.
But if your uterus clamps down before the placenta has a chance to come out, you will have a retained placenta and need a manual removal in theatre.

I will be opting for a natural delivery of placenta. But, if the placenta has not arrived naturally after 45 minutes, I will have the injection. Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## moomin_troll

a good tip to get the placenta out is to breastfeed as that makes the uterus contract....corey wouldnt feed lol


----------



## punk_pig

Oh I forgot to say I had the injection, lost less than 100mls blood and placenta came away quick and easy.

I was waiting to feel nausea as anti-natal class had told us about this but I didn't reallyget any, just wanted some co-codamol for the cramping.


----------



## youngwife20

thanks for answering ladies - very helpful!


----------



## Shiv

I wanted to let the cord stop pulsating and then see if the placenta was quick to deliver naturally, if not then get the injection. My midwife however said she would not do this as it is not a very successful way of delivering the placenta. I don't know how true that it is but she wants me to choose either way but is happy to see how I feel directly after the birth.


----------



## Saaaally

I have some retained placenta and i had the injection, and my son is 8 weeks old and the doctor is only just referring me to gynae (i have a crap Dr). But my son was also 2 weeks overdue so my placenta was expected to be ragged anyway, but bits of placenta pass out every now and again which isnt all that great but at least my Dr is finally getting somewhere!
I'd definitely have the injection again because my MW just pulled the placenta out which obviously made my life a lot easier :haha:
xxxx


----------



## youngwife20

sally - your baby is so cute!!_ and omg your still having the placenta come out even now?? i didnt know that could happen! , how are you feeling?? xxxx


----------



## Saaaally

funnily enough i'm really ill! The Dr said it was tonsillitis but i dont have a sore throat so yeahh and i've never been this ill with my tonsils either...but i'm on antibiotics so it should help clear up any infection!

yeah it still comes out every few days, 

TMI but it looks like bits of raw liver or it'll be a cluster of veins

and thank you :) my fb pics are waaaaaay better!! xxxx


----------



## youngwife20

aww you must be so proud!

and omg thats crazy that they havent done something quicker!! maybe thats whats making you ill , how will they remove the rest of the placenta ? xx


----------



## sequeena

I wouldn't have it again. I retained the damn thing and spent 38 minutes squatting over a bedpan trying to push it out when I should have been having skin to skin.


----------



## Samie18

This is quite old research but is still quoted today.

Active management = Injection
Physiological = Natural

Incidence of postpartum haemorrhage was 5.9% in active management group and 17.9% in physiological group. In physiological group third stage was longer (median 15 min v 5 min) and more women needed therapeutic oxytocics (29.7% v 6.4%). Apgar scores at one and five minutes and incidence of neonatal respiratory problems were not significantly different between groups.


----------



## youngwife20

samie can you translate that in simple english for me lol :)


----------



## PeanutBean

^ It means a natural third stage is three times more likely to have pph (though that doesn't tell you how bad a pph (which is 500ml+) nor what treatment, if any, is required); the middle of the range of third state length is three times longer in natural third stage (15 mins as opposed to 5; probably explaining why there us more bleeding).

You say you're anaemic, how anaemic? 50% of women have low iron in pregnancy, it's totally normal. However if your haemoglobin is <7 it significantly increases your chances of haemorrhage so in that case you might want to choose active management and your mw will certainly be telling you it's what you have to do.

Anecdotally, I had a managed 3rd stage for my first birth because I had a ventouse delivery and episiotomy and they were concerned about blood loss. I chose to have a natural 3rd stage at my second (home) birth but was in shock after a fast delivery and asked for the injection. I bitterly regret it as 5 hours later I emerged from theatre after a spinal and manual removal instead of being home in bed with my family. I am cross no-one questioned it but accept I asked for it. I didn't know about the risks of retained placenta as I hadn't intended to have it so hadn't looked into it.

If I have more babies I will be extremely explicit about not having it even if I ask! Up to 2 hours is considered totally normal for third stage delivery (and there is debate that longer could be normal too). A simple compromise is decide how long you would like to wait and if you haven't delivered and everyone is getting antsy you could have the injection then. Btw even with the MRoP and 5 hour third stage I still had no pph. :)


----------



## Nyn

Had it the first time.. but I was so drugged up I have no idea if it made a difference to anything.

Didn't have it the second time, baby BF straight away, I delivered the placenta pretty quickly and with no problems :)


----------



## Kess

I didn't have the injection, and would do the same again for future births. I had skin to skin straight away, and it didn't take long for the placenta to come away easily (barely felt it, just mild period pain type pain and then MW said, "Cough" and it plopped out!). I only lost 300ml of blood. There is some anecdotal evidence that you bleed less heavily after the birth with a natural third stage (it's like there's an amount of blood that needs to come out, and it'll either come out at the birth or over the next few weeks one way or another).

Thing is, yes you're statistically more likely to bleed heavily with a natural third stage, but if you find you are bleeding more heavily than you're comfortable with, you can have the injection then and that normally stops the bleeding quickly. Not having the injection is not a "forever" decision. Having the injection is - you can't undo the injection if you have side effects from that like sickness or retained placenta.


----------



## xxEMZxx

I have to have it this time, never had it with Liam and didn't deliver the placenta for about 30/40 mins after and had a hemorrage so this time it's already been decided for me that it will be safer for me to have the injection straight after giving birth.


----------



## PeanutBean

xxEMZxx said:


> I have to have it this time, never had it with Liam and didn't deliver the placenta for about 30/40 mins after and had a hemorrage so this time it's already been decided for me that it will be safer for me to have the injection straight after giving birth.

Obviously if you're in agreement with that decision that's fine but you never have to have anything you don't want. :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

there is research out there that sugests that PPH risks arent really higher that overall blood loss post partum is less with a natural 3rd stage than with a managed one since the injection causes the contraction of the uterus slowing the blood flow but overall you end up bleeding longer after birth 

i had a managed first stage first time ( after an episiotomy and ventouse ) and bled for 6wks following birth, 4 of those weeks were quite heavy bleeding
i had a natural 3rd stage the second time and bled for 4 wks only 1 of those heavy bleeding then it was lighter than my normal period for 2 wks and spotting for the final week. I also had a blood transfusion following my second delivery because i was highly anemic my level was 4.8 or something shocking like that lol it took 2 days to get above 8 so they would release me and let me go home


----------



## 2RockinBoys

I had the injection with my first and everything turned out fine. It was out in less than 10mins, and i'll happily have it again :thumbup:


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you for your answers ladies! and detailed explinations!!

Though i dont know what pph is! 

And those who did have a natural third stage how long did you bleed post birth?

and those who had a managed staged how long did you bleed post birth?

does it efffect the heavines if you have the injection>


----------



## 2RockinBoys

I don't have anything to compare to with how long the bleeding lasted. Think it was about 5-6weeks of bleeding, first 2weeks were heavy, but i did have an episotomy and vontouse delivery (or as i like to say a 'cut and pull') so lots of stitches! :flower:


----------



## Samie18

Sorry i didn't reply... forgot i posted on here!
PPH is post partum haemorrhage so if you bleed more than 500mls after a normal delivery this is a PPH.

Its said you bleed less at delivery if you have the injection but are more likely to have a slightly heavier loss postnatally.

And reversed for natural 3rd stage, more at delivery less afterwards.

Bleeding varies from person to person how long afterwards generally you should be back to pre pregnancy by 6 weeks. Some people only bleed for a week others for the whole 6 weeks.

If bleeding continues very heavy postnatal then there may be products of conception left behind which cause the uterus not to fully contract down hence the higher loss. This can happen in managed or physiological 3rd stage.


----------



## PeanutBean

Both mine were managed third stages (sadly) the first after ventouse, the second before manual removal of placenta. First time I bled for 8 weeks, second time 4. Both times I only had proper bleeding for a week or so then what happened was I got bouts of fresh bleeding. What I didn't know with my first was that that is a sign of doing too much and opening up what is basically a wound in the womb. So second time once I'd found this out I stopped doing things. On two occasions I restarted bleeding after a few days with none heaving my double pram up a step so I stopped all that kind of thing. I am sure that is why my bleeding finished in half the time. Obviously no natural third stage to compare with. Neither was heavy bleeding for me. My periods after my first were way way worse than all the postnatal bleeding (I also put this down to prolonged womb healing as they have been back to normal before ever being pregnant this time).


----------



## chele

My mum had retained placenta and haemorrhage so I'm going for it based purely on not wanting to follow her


----------



## Kess

chele said:


> My mum had retained placenta and haemorrhage so I'm going for it based purely on not wanting to follow her

If you mean going for the injection, what happened to your Mum is more likely with the injection.


----------



## youngwife20

kess- but they say the injection reduces the chance of hemoraging?


----------



## youngwife20

Samie18 said:


> Sorry i didn't reply... forgot i posted on here!
> PPH is post partum haemorrhage so if you bleed more than 500mls after a normal delivery this is a PPH.
> 
> Its said you bleed less at delivery if you have the injection but are more likely to have a slightly heavier loss postnatally.
> 
> And reversed for natural 3rd stage, more at delivery less afterwards.
> 
> Bleeding varies from person to person how long afterwards generally you should be back to pre pregnancy by 6 weeks. Some people only bleed for a week others for the whole 6 weeks.
> 
> If bleeding continues very heavy postnatal then there may be products of conception left behind which cause the uterus not to fully contract down hence the higher loss. This can happen in managed or physiological 3rd stage.


Thank you for explaining :) is heamoraging like, life threatning?? like you couldnt die from it could you? x


----------



## shelleney

Haemorraghing is extremely life threatening!
If the doctors cant stop it, you can bleed to death!

But, its very unlikely, as doctors are well trained to deal with this :thumbup:


----------



## youngwife20

Goshhh how scary!!! im so confused though lol i have no clue what is the best thing to do lol 

injection reduces hemorages - that correct?
but it increases chances of retained placenta - that correct?

Natural you are more likely to hemorage - that correct?
lless chances of retained placenta- that correct?

just wanna make sure of got this right! :)


----------



## shelleney

youngwife20 said:


> Goshhh how scary!!! im so confused though lol i have no clue what is the best thing to do lol
> 
> injection reduces hemorages - that correct?
> but it increases chances of retained placenta - that correct?
> 
> Natural you are more likely to hemorage - that correct?
> lless chances of retained placenta- that correct?
> 
> just wanna make sure of got this right! :)

Yep, thats all right, Hun.
There are pros and cons for both choices. Its completely up to you which you decide.
In my birth plan, I have put: "I would like a physiological 3rd stage, however, if I start to bleed heavily, or if the placenta has not been delivered within the hour, I will consent to have the Syntometrine injection".

Basically that means I do not want the injection (as it increases risk of retained placenta) however I will have it if I need it (to prevent PPH).
Maybe you could apply a similar rule? :flower:


----------



## Kess

youngwife20 said:


> kess- but they say the injection reduces the chance of hemoraging?

It does, but if the PP's Mom had retained placenta that can in itself cause haemorrage (in one US study retained placenta was the cause of 18% of _severe_ PPH). If you have to have manual removal there's also a risk of damage to thge genital tract amongst other things.



youngwife20 said:


> Samie18 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i didn't reply... forgot i posted on here!
> PPH is post partum haemorrhage so* if you bleed more than 500mls after a normal delivery this is a PPH.*
> 
> Its said you bleed less at delivery if you have the injection but are more likely to have a slightly heavier loss postnatally.
> 
> And reversed for natural 3rd stage, more at delivery less afterwards.
> 
> Bleeding varies from person to person how long afterwards generally you should be back to pre pregnancy by 6 weeks. Some people only bleed for a week others for the whole 6 weeks.
> 
> If bleeding continues very heavy postnatal then there may be products of conception left behind which cause the uterus not to fully contract down hence the higher loss. This can happen in managed or physiological 3rd stage.
> 
> 
> Thank you for explaining :) is heamoraging like, life threatning?? like you couldnt die from it could you? xClick to expand...

Yes, you can die from it but it's really rare. Technically anything more than 500ml after a vaginal delivery is PPH, but after a c-section they don't count it as PPH unless you lose more than 1000ml, twice as much, which tells you that obviously you're not going to die from between 500ml and 1000ml loss but it would still be counted as PPH after a vaginal delivery. You have PPH then they treat it, and it's generally easily treated - they have lots of steps to take in the unlikely event that each successive step fails.


----------



## Seity

They don't offer it here, so I never thought about it.


----------



## PeanutBean

There is an injection to help with haemhorraging too, a different one, if it happens. Retained placenta can cause haemorrhaging. Having it manually removed also can leave bits behind which can lead to puerpural fever, which can be extremely serious.


----------



## Samie18

It's very rare to die from it because if you start to bleed there are numerous drugs given to stop the bleed which 9 times out of 10 stop the bleed. At worst a hysterectomy would be done before it got to death!
I can't find exact research but I remember reading once that retained placenta was less than 4%....but that is from memory its not accurate, it may be higher.
I think your worrying too much. If you went for a physiological 3 rd stage if everything looked normal then there would be no problem, if your blood loss was looking too much the midwife would act on it and get you consent to administer a oxytocic to help with the bleed. 
Some times even if you have a injection for the 3 rd stage you can still bleed too much and need further meds.

the only reason I want the injection is so that I can get cleaned up quicker and have the stitches done if needed rather than wait for the placenta because it can take ages.


----------



## youngwife20

shelleney said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Goshhh how scary!!! im so confused though lol i have no clue what is the best thing to do lol
> 
> injection reduces hemorages - that correct?
> but it increases chances of retained placenta - that correct?
> 
> Natural you are more likely to hemorage - that correct?
> lless chances of retained placenta- that correct?
> 
> just wanna make sure of got this right! :)
> 
> Yep, thats all right, Hun.
> There are pros and cons for both choices. Its completely up to you which you decide.
> In my birth plan, I have put: "I would like a physiological 3rd stage, however, if I start to bleed heavily, or if the placenta has not been delivered within the hour, I will consent to have the Syntometrine injection".
> 
> Basically that means I do not want the injection (as it increases risk of retained placenta) however I will have it if I need it (to prevent PPH).
> Maybe you could apply a similar rule? :flower:Click to expand...

Great idea!! thanks so much!! thats what il put in my plan!! xx:hugs:


----------



## mummydeb

havent read all posts yet but with dd i had pre eclamsia so could only have a small does of this injection and due to that my womb didnt contract back it took 45mins for me to deliver the placenta it was hard to because i had no contractions and 2 mins after i hemorraged i lost a large amount of blood very quickly and had a blood transfusion. i never fully understood why and i thought it was to do with the injection but i have since spoke to a specalist who has informed me as long as i dont develope pre e this time i will be given a stronger dose this time and hopefully this will prevent hemorraging again


----------



## mummydeb

Kess said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> kess- but they say the injection reduces the chance of hemoraging?
> 
> It does, but if the PP's Mom had retained placenta that can in itself cause haemorrage (in one US study retained placenta was the cause of 18% of _severe_ PPH). If you have to have manual removal there's also a risk of damage to thge genital tract amongst other things.
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samie18 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i didn't reply... forgot i posted on here!
> PPH is post partum haemorrhage so* if you bleed more than 500mls after a normal delivery this is a PPH.*
> 
> Its said you bleed less at delivery if you have the injection but are more likely to have a slightly heavier loss postnatally.
> 
> And reversed for natural 3rd stage, more at delivery less afterwards.
> 
> Bleeding varies from person to person how long afterwards generally you should be back to pre pregnancy by 6 weeks. Some people only bleed for a week others for the whole 6 weeks.
> 
> If bleeding continues very heavy postnatal then there may be products of conception left behind which cause the uterus not to fully contract down hence the higher loss. This can happen in managed or physiological 3rd stage.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for explaining :) is heamoraging like, life threatning?? like you couldnt die from it could you? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, you can die from it but it's really rare. Technically anything more than 500ml after a vaginal delivery is PPH, but after a c-section they don't count it as PPH unless you lose more than 1000ml, twice as much, which tells you that obviously you're not going to die from between 500ml and 1000ml loss but it would still be counted as PPH after a vaginal delivery. You have PPH then they treat it, and it's generally easily treated - they have lots of steps to take in the unlikely event that each successive step fails.Click to expand...

it is very dangerous but like she said it is rare to die because the staff act so quick i lost 1500mls in the space of minutes and that was only what they weighed they think i may of lost another 2 pints aswell i was only given 3 blood transfusions back though and was very poorly after for a long time i did have the injection straight after but it was an extremely low dose of it and if you was to have a pph like i said they act so quick i was give to more doses of the injection althogether making it the same as what most people have and other variours drips and drugs and the bleeding stopped seconds after surgeon said he wanted me to have surgery so i was lucky but i will definilty be having the injection this time but now reading this ill worry about retained plactenta lol


----------



## youngwife20

mummydeb said:


> havent read all posts yet but with dd i had pre eclamsia so could only have a small does of this injection and due to that my womb didnt contract back it took 45mins for me to deliver the placenta it was hard to because i had no contractions and 2 mins after i hemorraged i lost a large amount of blood very quickly and had a blood transfusion. i never fully understood why and i thought it was to do with the injection but i have since spoke to a specalist who has informed me as long as i dont develope pre e this time i will be given a stronger dose this time and hopefully this will prevent hemorraging again

gosh that sounds traumatic! :hugs: thanks for answering i hope this time works alot smoother and easier for you!! :)


----------



## youngwife20

sorry for making this thread a worry for you!! and btw your babys due one day after my birthday lol :) and how did they weigh your blood if it was all socked on the bed sheet i assumed? :)


----------



## lesleyann

I had the Jab with my son and the placenta came out in about 10mins, I bled for I think 4weeks after delivery? I know I had sex about 4weeks after so I had stopped bleeding. I wouldnt say I bled heavily as I never overflowed a pad or anything? Where as alot of women say about needing to wear 2 or needing lots of spare clothes due to over flow..

Not sure what im going to do this time as im planning a home birth


----------



## mummydeb

youngwife20 said:


> sorry for making this thread a worry for you!! and btw your babys due one day after my birthday lol :) and how did they weigh your blood if it was all socked on the bed sheet i assumed? :)

im not worried but only because they acted so quick last time and didnt no it was going to happen but this time the are aware it may happen so will be prepared i hope lol 
i see specialist again soon so ill ask what he thinks best if natural is or not, fingers crossed i get a nice normal labour this time.
not sure i just remember her taking what looked like a sheet or a towel from under me soaked in blood and saying ill weigh this then the second sheet/towel the other mw said not to weigh that one thats why i wasnt given a big enough trasnfusion. so im assuming thats how they measure how much you lose, i no this time i will have a canula in my hand ready and blood supply waiting in room just in case to and surgeons on standby little scared but it is rare to happen dont want to scare anyone :dohh: sorry if i have but just everyone remember it is very rare


----------



## youngwife20

Mummy - dont worry you didnt scare me , its good to know what the worst scenario could be. and i hope you get the natural labour!! :) hope we all doo xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I had it but it didn't work! I still had to push the placenta out with contractions. Took a while but it eventually came away on its own :)


----------



## Sidsapple

I don't know about the pros and cons but I know that it didn't really work for me and had to push a lot to deliver it :shrug:


----------



## Aphrodite

I'd have it, I did. Once my boy was out the last thing I wanted to worry about was delivering the placenta. I barely noticed them doing it as I was looking at my son and the midwife pulled it away about 10 minutes after he was born, it was fine I didnt have to do anything.


----------



## Kess

Aphrodite said:


> I'd have it, I did. Once my boy was out the last thing I wanted to worry about was delivering the placenta. I barely noticed them doing it as I was looking at my son and the midwife pulled it away about 10 minutes after he was born, it was fine I didnt have to do anything.

I didn't worry about delivering the placenta either, and I didn't have the injection. Few period-like pains, one cough and out it slithered! :thumbup:


----------



## londonangel

I was going to have the injection but when I had my daughter in June they never offered it to me! I was a bit out of it when she arrived, but I am sure I didn't just 'not notice' them giving it to me - and I still ended up with a retained placenta! Word to the wise - if they can't get the placenta out by rooting around in there, just refuse to let them have another go before taking you to theatre. I was totally traumatised by the time they faffed about up there twice and were still unable to get it out so had to go to theatre anyway. I wish they had just taken me there in the first place! 

I would have the injection


----------



## Shiv

Ok well I can now say that I have had both a managed and a physiological third stage so am in a position to compare.

first baby = managed. No issues what-so-ever, had the injection and a few minutes later after a cough or two the midwife pulled the placenta out.

second baby = physiological. no issues again. Was lovely leaving the cord to pulsate and it carried on going for 20 minutes so I guess baby got a lot of additional blood that she wouldn't have got otherwise. I can't say it was fun having to actively push the placenta out but it only took a few pushes. It did feel weird in that I couldn't really tell ifI was pushing or not. Having just delivered a 9lb 1oz baby, the placenta didn't give me anything to push against if that makes sense.

It was lovely cuddling my baby for the time I was waiting for the cord to stop, and because I was in the pool I didn't get cold etc.

In conclusion, had I not had a water birth I would have the injection, but in the pool a physiological third stage worked well.

SO far, 2 weeks after giving birth I can't see too much difference in blood loss.


----------



## youngwife20

londonangel said:


> I was going to have the injection but when I had my daughter in June they never offered it to me! I was a bit out of it when she arrived, but I am sure I didn't just 'not notice' them giving it to me - and I still ended up with a retained placenta! Word to the wise - if they can't get the placenta out by rooting around in there, just refuse to let them have another go before taking you to theatre. I was totally traumatised by the time they faffed about up there twice and were still unable to get it out so had to go to theatre anyway. I wish they had just taken me there in the first place!
> 
> I would have the injection

did they have to cut it out your belly? or do they still take it out your lady parts in theatre? x


----------



## youngwife20

Shiv said:


> Ok well I can now say that I have had both a managed and a physiological third stage so am in a position to compare.
> 
> first baby = managed. No issues what-so-ever, had the injection and a few minutes later after a cough or two the midwife pulled the placenta out.
> 
> second baby = physiological. no issues again. Was lovely leaving the cord to pulsate and it carried on going for 20 minutes so I guess baby got a lot of additional blood that she wouldn't have got otherwise. I can't say it was fun having to actively push the placenta out but it only took a few pushes. It did feel weird in that I couldn't really tell ifI was pushing or not. Having just delivered a 9lb 1oz baby, the placenta didn't give me anything to push against if that makes sense.
> 
> It was lovely cuddling my baby for the time I was waiting for the cord to stop, and because I was in the pool I didn't get cold etc.
> 
> In conclusion, had I not had a water birth I would have the injection, but in the pool a physiological third stage worked well.
> 
> SO far, 2 weeks after giving birth I can't see too much difference in blood loss.

Congrats on both kids :) and thanks so much for telling both experiances!

So you cant wait for it to finish pulsaTING with a managed stage?


----------



## LouLou78

shelleney said:


> The injection is supposed to clamp your uterus down quicker so that you lose less blood after delivery.
> But if your uterus clamps down before the placenta has a chance to come out, you will have a retained placenta and need a manual removal in theatre.
> 
> I will be opting for a natural delivery of placenta. But, if the placenta has not arrived naturally after 45 minutes, I will have the injection. Hope that helps :flower:

I think there might be confusion over the difference between retained and trapped placenta. The injection encourages the placenta to contract therefore allowing the placenta to separate from the uterine wall and be delivered by downward traction of the cord. Yes there is a limited time for the placenta to be delivered before the cervix shuts but often the placenta is still able to pass through the cervix as it doesn't shut completely with active third stage. A retained placenta is one that fails to separate from the uterine wall at all. Often cause by lack of good uterine contractions. These are the ones that have to manually scraped from the uterine wall. 

:)


----------



## LouLou78

Seity said:


> They don't offer it here, so I never thought about it.

Just curious in New York do you not get offered Actively managed third stages then? Pitocin is the same as Syntocinon which is used here during the Actively managed third stage and for inducing. :)


----------



## Leopard

Personally I will not be getting it unless there is a extreme medical reason that requires it. I will be doing delayed cord cutting and jut based on what I have heard about the injection it can make you violently ill, and I don't want to be ill on top of the possibility of G&A making me sick. 

Also I have never actually heard of it helping with hemorrhagic bleeding, but that could just be because of the area I am in.


----------



## chuck

Word of warning controlled cord traction feels fucking disgusting!

I had no warning they were going to do it wither it was the most disgusting,creepy, weird feeling of my life - the placenta flying out of my fanny felt fine but it pulling away form my insides was horrifying.


----------



## moomin_troll

chuck said:


> Word of warning controlled cord traction feels fucking disgusting!
> 
> I had no warning they were going to do it wither it was the most disgusting,creepy, weird feeling of my life - the placenta flying out of my fanny felt fine but it pulling away form my insides was horrifying.

zanes placenta was pulled out because the injection wasnt doing much at all and yes it feels horrible!
naturaly was far better


----------



## chuck

I honestly cannot describe just how horrible it felt.

It was every squirmy gross feeling you have ever had along with a weird sucking sensation in your most private of places.

NEVER EVER AGAIN.


----------



## mummydeb

mine was pulled because it didnt come away and i was given a low dose injection, i didnt really feel it come out


----------



## holly2234

I had the injection and about 30 seconds later it came out. I had no sickness. I didnt even know it was a side effect until now!


----------



## LouLou78

It depends on which injection. The Syntometrine has the side effect of vomiting but the Syntocinon which alot of units use also doesn't make you sick. :)


----------



## youngwife20

i thought syntocin is what they use to induce labour or make it faster


----------



## youngwife20

Leopard said:


> Personally I will not be getting it unless there is a extreme medical reason that requires it. I will be doing delayed cord cutting and jut based on what I have heard about the injection it can make you violently ill, and I don't want to be ill on top of the possibility of G&A making me sick.
> 
> Also I have never actually heard of it helping with hemorrhagic bleeding, but that could just be because of the area I am in.

i want to do delayed chord cutting but how long does it take for the chord to stop pulsating? because if i want to try and push it for half an hour before they give injection . then they can still do the chord delaying thing


----------



## LouLou78

youngwife20 said:


> i thought syntocin is what they use to induce labour or make it faster

Yes, Syntocinon is used for inducing but it is also used as an alternative to Syntometrine in an Actively managed third stage. Syntometrine is syntocinon but with ergometrine in it. Syntocinon which has no ergometrine has no vomiting side effects and is used for those who have a raised blood pressure. The ergometrine component in the Syntometrine can increase blood pressure. Some units don't even use Syntometrine and only use Syntocinon for the Actively managed third stage. :)


----------



## youngwife20

Wow , is it best to just not have it? - as i dont want anything to make me going home with baby even longer!!


----------



## moomin_troll

youngwife20 said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> Personally I will not be getting it unless there is a extreme medical reason that requires it. I will be doing delayed cord cutting and jut based on what I have heard about the injection it can make you violently ill, and I don't want to be ill on top of the possibility of G&A making me sick.
> 
> Also I have never actually heard of it helping with hemorrhagic bleeding, but that could just be because of the area I am in.
> 
> i want to do delayed chord cutting but how long does it take for the *chord to stop pulsating*? because if i want to try and push it for half an hour before they give injection . then they can still do the chord delaying thingClick to expand...

it took no longer then 10 mins to stop pulsating with corey and then straight after that i needed to push and out it came....very easy and far better then the injection.
i lost exactly the same amount of blood both times too but my pp bleeding was alot less this (natural 3rd stage) time around


----------



## youngwife20

moomin - how long did you bleed? im worried about that lol i HATE PERIODS!!! lol like i just am dreading the big long bleed lol , xx


----------



## moomin_troll

with my first it was 6 weeks..including a period and this time i was bleeding for 3 weeks n spotting during the 4th week.

i hate bleeding but honestly u really wont care as ule be so busy with ur baby u wont notice.

id advise a bath every night using tea tree oil to help healing, go the loo as much as u can so u can change ur pads and feel clean


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you! my friend just gave birth and the day she went home she was wearing a white tight top with leggins. i thought to myself " how can you do that are you not scared of leaking!!! on a white outfit" lol but i didnt say that obvs hopefuly your right i wont notice xx :)


----------



## moomin_troll

i never leaked! the blood doesnt just pour out of u lol

good granny pants and 2 pads at a time (side by side, slightly over lapping) works the best


----------



## shelleney

Hey Youngwife.
I have been following this thread from the beginning, and would just like to let you know my experience now I have had my baby.

I did delayed cord clamping and a physiological third stage. I just waited for the blood to stop pumping through the cord before it was clamped. It took 10 minutes.
Then 4 minutes later, I had the urge to push. It didnt hurt, I just felt "something there" that I needed to push out. So I did.
It took a couple of (painless) pushes, and out the placenta came. It was 14 minutes after the birth of my baby.

I lost 500mls of blood at delivery, which is classed as a PPH (Post-partum haemorrhage), and another 100mls whilst I was being stitched. 
However, I felt well (not light-headed or dizzy at all). I went and stood in the shower for ages, and felt fine. So they let me go home 4 hours later.
I had heavy bleeding on day 1, moderate on day 2 and 3. Today is day 4, and my bleeding has reduced significantly.

I would definitely go for a physiological third stage again. and also the delayed cord clamping was excellent, as my baby was so pink from all the extra blood she received!!

Hope that info has helped you someway :flower:


----------



## Shiv

Just to let you know that I have an update with regards to length of bleeding.

With managed 3rd stage I bled for 6 weeks
With my phsiological 3rd stage I stopped bleeding after 3 weeks.

It took 20 minutes for the cord to stop pulsating for me, that is a whole lot of extra blood my little miss received!


----------



## Leopard

i just wanted to let you know what drug they use here; it is called Oxytocic.


----------



## mummydeb

well i seen my specialist the other day and i was advised not to wait for cord to stop pulsing that it was advisable for me to have a larger dose of the injection as long as i dont have high bp again.

someone said they didnt think the injection stops hemorraging it does i had a low does due to high bp and i lost 1500mls within minutes and more but only 1500mls counted for anyway they ended up injecting me 2 more times with the same thing and it stopped.
what i was told that the injection does is contract your womb back to help push out the placenta and heal the wound from the placenta.
the more you rest after giving birth the less you bleed as there is a big old open wound in there and the more you contract back the quicker in heals over. or as my mw put it its like a scab on your knee the more you move the knee the longer it takes to heal and bleeds.
with me as my womb didnt contract back at all after giving birth breast feeding didnt even do it the wound would not heal and i just kept bleeding untill they injected me with extra doses of it. shame they didnt just risk the high does in the first place.


----------



## LouLou78

mummydeb said:


> well i seen my specialist the other day and i was advised not to wait for cord to stop pulsing that it was advisable for me to have a larger dose of the injection as long as i dont have high bp again.
> 
> someone said they didnt think the injection stops hemorraging it does i had a low does due to high bp and i lost 1500mls within minutes and more but only 1500mls counted for anyway they ended up injecting me 2 more times with the same thing and it stopped.
> what i was told that the injection does is contract your womb back to help push out the placenta and heal the wound from the placenta.
> the more you rest after giving birth the less you bleed as there is a big old open wound in there and the more you contract back the quicker in heals over. or as my mw put it its like a scab on your knee the more you move the knee the longer it takes to heal and bleeds.
> with me as my womb didnt contract back at all after giving birth breast feeding didnt even do it the wound would not heal and i just kept bleeding untill they injected me with extra doses of it. shame they didnt just risk the high does in the first place.

Yes, in your case I would certainly say don't turn down the injection. In fact, at my unit, with your previous history of a PPH, not only would the injection be ready, but also the Syntocinon/Oxytocin infusion as it is policy for those with previous post partum bleeds like yours to have this ready. They will probably recommend a venflon to be in place too. 

:)


----------



## mummydeb

LouLou78 said:


> mummydeb said:
> 
> 
> well i seen my specialist the other day and i was advised not to wait for cord to stop pulsing that it was advisable for me to have a larger dose of the injection as long as i dont have high bp again.
> 
> someone said they didnt think the injection stops hemorraging it does i had a low does due to high bp and i lost 1500mls within minutes and more but only 1500mls counted for anyway they ended up injecting me 2 more times with the same thing and it stopped.
> what i was told that the injection does is contract your womb back to help push out the placenta and heal the wound from the placenta.
> the more you rest after giving birth the less you bleed as there is a big old open wound in there and the more you contract back the quicker in heals over. or as my mw put it its like a scab on your knee the more you move the knee the longer it takes to heal and bleeds.
> with me as my womb didnt contract back at all after giving birth breast feeding didnt even do it the wound would not heal and i just kept bleeding untill they injected me with extra doses of it. shame they didnt just risk the high does in the first place.
> 
> Yes, in your case I would certainly say don't turn down the injection. In fact, at my unit, with your previous history of a PPH, not only would the injection be ready, but also the Syntocinon/Oxytocin infusion as it is policy for those with previous post partum bleeds like yours to have this ready. They will probably recommend a venflon to be in place too.
> 
> :)Click to expand...

i have no idea what any of that is lol they did put a drip in me and i was told this time the canula will be in hand ready.
very scary experiance and lately iv been thinking alot about it frightening myself i just really hope it dont happen again.


----------



## LouLou78

Don't worry yourself. At least they are putting precautions in place. Having a venflon/cannula in place is important for heavy bleeds, so if you are happy to have one in then dealing with a haemorrhage is easier. Hey, you never know, just because you had a big bleed before doesn't mean its a definate this time. All the best. :)


----------



## youngwife20

moomin_troll said:


> i never leaked! the blood doesnt just pour out of u lol
> 
> good granny pants and 2 pads at a time (side by side, slightly over lapping) works the best

Thank you for saying it doesnt pour out of you as thats how i imagined it haha :)


----------



## youngwife20

shelleney said:


> Hey Youngwife.
> I have been following this thread from the beginning, and would just like to let you know my experience now I have had my baby.
> 
> I did delayed cord clamping and a physiological third stage. I just waited for the blood to stop pumping through the cord before it was clamped. It took 10 minutes.
> Then 4 minutes later, I had the urge to push. It didnt hurt, I just felt "something there" that I needed to push out. So I did.
> It took a couple of (painless) pushes, and out the placenta came. It was 14 minutes after the birth of my baby.
> 
> I lost 500mls of blood at delivery, which is classed as a PPH (Post-partum haemorrhage), and another 100mls whilst I was being stitched.
> However, I felt well (not light-headed or dizzy at all). I went and stood in the shower for ages, and felt fine. So they let me go home 4 hours later.
> I had heavy bleeding on day 1, moderate on day 2 and 3. Today is day 4, and my bleeding has reduced significantly.
> 
> I would definitely go for a physiological third stage again. and also the delayed cord clamping was excellent, as my baby was so pink from all the extra blood she received!!
> 
> Hope that info has helped you someway :flower:

wow! thank you so much for following this thread and staying active on it till you could let me know your experiance!!

first of all :happydance: congratulations!!!!!! im so happy for you that your baby has arived! and thank you so much for letting me know it went for you 

i am thinking that the delayed cord clamping may have helped the placenta come out so easily , from hearing your experiance i for sure will trust myself in allowing the pyscological third stage happen on its own and only go for the injection as a last resort. im glad they let you go home after 4 hours!! wow , i thought they keep you in if you hemorage, all round i think it sounds like a positive experiance you had even though you hemoraged you were still okay and able to go home, did they give you a blood transfusion or anything?

thanks again helped loads! xx


----------



## youngwife20

Shiv said:


> Just to let you know that I have an update with regards to length of bleeding.
> 
> With managed 3rd stage I bled for 6 weeks
> With my phsiological 3rd stage I stopped bleeding after 3 weeks.
> 
> It took 20 minutes for the cord to stop pulsating for me, that is a whole lot of extra blood my little miss received!

aww congratulations on your baby!!:happydance: and wow 3 weeks difference in the bleeding!! that makes a huge diffrence in helping with my choice as to what im gonna go for haha as the less bleeding the better! :)


----------



## youngwife20

Leopard said:


> i just wanted to let you know what drug they use here; it is called Oxytocic.

thank you! i think when i go for my next check up i will ask what they use here :)


----------



## youngwife20

mummydeb said:


> well i seen my specialist the other day and i was advised not to wait for cord to stop pulsing that it was advisable for me to have a larger dose of the injection as long as i dont have high bp again.
> 
> someone said they didnt think the injection stops hemorraging it does i had a low does due to high bp and i lost 1500mls within minutes and more but only 1500mls counted for anyway they ended up injecting me 2 more times with the same thing and it stopped.
> what i was told that the injection does is contract your womb back to help push out the placenta and heal the wound from the placenta.
> the more you rest after giving birth the less you bleed as there is a big old open wound in there and the more you contract back the quicker in heals over. or as my mw put it its like a scab on your knee the more you move the knee the longer it takes to heal and bleeds.
> with me as my womb didnt contract back at all after giving birth breast feeding didnt even do it the wound would not heal and i just kept bleeding untill they injected me with extra doses of it. shame they didnt just risk the high does in the first place.



why did they not think you should wait for it to stop pulsating?
and thank you for answering x


----------



## shelleney

No, I did not have a blood transfusion. Think you need to lose 1000mls to need one (although im not completely sure about this?)
They let me go home, even after a PPH, because I had had a good iron level in pregnancy - 12.5 - and so I was less likely to become anaemic as someone with a lower level in pregnancy. And also, because I took a 20 minute shower only 2 hours after the birth, and didnt feel weak or faint at all. I didnt look pale or ill. I looked and felt fine. So I went straight home.

Just an update - I am now on day 11 postpartum, and my bleeding has stopped completely! Im pretty sure its due to the physiological 3rd stage (and plenty of rest, not overdoing things).

xx


----------



## youngwife20

shelleney said:


> No, I did not have a blood transfusion. Think you need to lose 1000mls to need one (although im not completely sure about this?)
> They let me go home, even after a PPH, because I had had a good iron level in pregnancy - 12.5 - and so I was less likely to become anaemic as someone with a lower level in pregnancy. And also, because I took a 20 minute shower only 2 hours after the birth, and didnt feel weak or faint at all. I didnt look pale or ill. I looked and felt fine. So I went straight home.
> 
> Just an update - I am now on day 11 postpartum, and my bleeding has stopped completely! Im pretty sure its due to the physiological 3rd stage (and plenty of rest, not overdoing things).
> 
> xx

Thank you for the update again! and wow 11ddays and bleedings stopped completly! - have you pretty much stayed home these 11 days? and looked after baby or have you still been going out? because i imagine the less movement the better with bleeding? xx


----------



## mummydeb

the less moving the better with bleeding mw said this, i plan on not moving at all :haha: 
they never said why and i didnt think to ask i just asked would it be better if i waited for it to stop pulsing and try deliver placenta naturally and she said no not to wait, she could of mistaken my question then specialist said i was signed of from them back to mw's care.
what she did say was your at risk of pph for first 24hrs after giving birth then at a second degree pph for 6wks after but the worst would happen i the first 24hrs so iv requested to stay in for at least 24hrs after giving birth, then i shall be takig it very easy untill my bleeding stops completely.
my friend was in hospital a week after giving birth she was fine went home and a week later had a second degree pph she ended up anemic but didnt lose enough for a transfusion and she thinks the reason it happened was cause she went for a very long walk and exercised, over did it also due to her tear she was scared to poo held it in so long that when she did finally go it realeased lots of blood so when you need to go do not hold it in go as soon as you can after giving birth.


----------



## mummydeb

also im due in 7wks hoping my little dude arrives around 37wks if he is fully ready fingers crossed so i can have him here for christmas and as thats only 4wks i will update let you no if it happened again. fingers crossed it dont and fingers crossed my baby is fully ready at 37wks :)


----------



## shelleney

I have been out in the car a couple of times, and wandered round the supermarket twice. apart from that, i have stayed at home. im sure that has helped with the bleeding. good luck! :flower:


----------



## tanni78

I had the injection with all 3 of mine. Tbh, it never occured to me to question it. I still had a pph after my 1st but think it was just over 100mls. I was anaemic and had third degree tears so had to stay in for 3 days. Think i only bled for 2-3 weeks afterwards though and with the other 2, it was all fine and i only bled for about 2 weeks with each of them. I'm just going to wait and see how i feel after giving birth xx


----------



## youngwife20

mummydeb said:


> also im due in 7wks hoping my little dude arrives around 37wks if he is fully ready fingers crossed so i can have him here for christmas and as thats only 4wks i will update let you no if it happened again. fingers crossed it dont and fingers crossed my baby is fully ready at 37wks :)

Thanks for answering and i for sure willl be super lazy and not go anywere lol and gosh i for sure wont get the urge to exersise lol and good tip il make sure i dont hold in my poo lots of orange juice to help with that llol

And fingers crossed for u maybe at 37 weeks on the dott start eating lots of curries and have lots of sex and bounce on a birthing ball to get things started x


----------



## youngwife20

tanni78 said:


> I had the injection with all 3 of mine. Tbh, it never occured to me to question it. I still had a pph after my 1st but think it was just over 100mls. I was anaemic and had third degree tears so had to stay in for 3 days. Think i only bled for 2-3 weeks afterwards though and with the other 2, it was all fine and i only bled for about 2 weeks with each of them. I'm just going to wait and see how i feel after giving birth xx

Thanks for answering and goodluck for ur birth xx


----------



## summer rain

I had it with all mine; with my second eldest they didn't give it me right away and they gave it me a few minutes later with this LO; with my second eldest I did start bleeding quite heavily because the placenta was so huge that the placental site just wouldn't stop pouring blood; I then needed 4-5 injections of the syntometrine; 2 in my leg and 2 in the canula in my hand which they had luckily put in just in case earlier on. I don't feel ill at all from it and I would personally be scared of going without it. xx


----------



## youngwife20

Summer- wow alot of bleeding - gglad the injections helped xx


----------



## ProudMum

id recommend having it as with my second son I started to bleed really heavy and it wasnt until I began bleeding a lot that they actually administered the injection. My uterus went all saggy and I poured with blood...

The MW has recommended I have a higher dose this time round and preferably before anyone starts trying to deliver the placenta as with my previous pregnancy they were trying to deliver the placenta before noticing the blood loss....


----------



## ProudMum

summer rain said:


> I had it with all mine; with my second eldest they didn't give it me right away and they gave it me a few minutes later with this LO; with my second eldest I did start bleeding quite heavily because the placenta was so huge that the placental site just wouldn't stop pouring blood; I then needed 4-5 injections of the syntometrine; 2 in my leg and 2 in the canula in my hand which they had luckily put in just in case earlier on. I don't feel ill at all from it and I would personally be scared of going without it. xx

exactly the same with me... I had things going into my hand too which was put in before delivery of the placenta.. however, the actual injection wasnt given until they started to try and deliver it... god knows why.


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks for ur answers ladies xx


----------



## Mummytofour

I haven't read all of the replies in this thread, but I will tell you of my experience.

With my first 4 children I had delayed cord clamping but also then had the injection.
Then I found this site....

With my DD who is 16 weeks now, I had a natural water birth. We then relaxed in the bath for a good 20 minutes still with her attached and no intervention.

I got out of the bath to deliver the placenta so the midwife could assess any blood loss.
Bubs was still attached to me as I delivered the placenta and the midwife was astonished that I had zero blood loss.

With all my previous births I have had approx 75-100mls.

I am also over 40 and a grand multipara, so that apparently puts me at higher risk of bleeding!

Maybe I was lucky? I don't think so. I think I merely trusted my body to complete the job it was doing admirably on it's own with no synthetic drugs confusing it!

HTH


----------



## youngwife20

sorry but i dont know what a grandmulti para means? and that is pretty amazing!! i didnt know you could diliver the placenta while baby is still atached did you have her on your lap while you dilivered her?
and congrats to you!! 

thanks for your responce 

thank youu :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh yes the baby can be delivered that way. That was my original plan til shock got the better of me. Google lotus birth if you're like to find out more. :) It's keep the placenta attached to the baby until it comes away naturally after a few days.


----------



## Mummytofour

Hiya
Grand multipara is a mother who has given birth 5 or more times.
I didn't quite go to the extreme of a lotus birth which leaves the cord to detach naturally from the baby and the placenta is wrapped in swaddling for the period of time this takes to happen.

I just waited until the placenta had been delivered to cut the cord.

I think with cats in the house, a juicy placenta would have been too much of a lure!!!


----------



## kcbmama

just wanted to thank you girls for these experiences, I never got to this stage with my first as she was a c-section in the end. I have written a birth plan but the 3rd stage remained blank till I knew what happened! Hopefully I'll be able to add my experience soon xx


----------



## Leopard

I can add my experience without the injection now :) After I delivered LO and the cord was cut and drained (I wanted delayed cord cutting but because she had poo'd in the water she had to be taken and checked quickly so we decided to donate the cord blood) they asked me how I wanted to get the placenta out, I said psychologically as had been the plan from the get go. They had me on hands and knees on the bed and told me to push, It took about 5 seconds and two small pushes and it was out. It didn't really hurt pushing it out, and I was happy to have avoided another needle. I also had no retained placenta and therefore everything came away perfectly :)


----------



## MonstHer

I had a natural third stage.
It came out intact, three minutes after the baby by itself.
Minimal bleeding.


----------



## youngwife20

Leopard- aww ur babys so cute! Congrats and that sounds like a great experiances i think il be doing it with out if i can and hope ur babys doing great!

Monsther- congrats on ur baby! And thanks for answering - how was ur labour experiance i knw u wanted it to be completly natural did it all go to plan?


----------



## MonstHer

Young wife, 
I sure did! I posted my birth story in the the birth stories and announcements section if you are curious. :)
It really couldn't have gone any better. :D


----------



## youngwife20

I was curious! I just read it aww congrats very positive labour story!


----------



## goddess25

I had the injection both times and was fine. I didn't want anything given to me prior ro baby being born but once they were out I was happy to have the injections..


----------

